# Thought of going to therapy makes me anxious



## kitty p (Mar 30, 2014)

I bet many people feel the same way about this?

I tried going to see a counselor a couple of times years ago when I was struggling but got frustrated at how unhelpful it was for me.
I know someone who does CBT as well as general heath and fitness therapies who has offered to help me with some of the anxiety issues I have at the moment. Problem is that I feel too shy and anxious to actually do it, like I just don't feel comfortable with the thought of doing any of that stuff. I felt it might be easier with someone I already know but it seems pretty much the same. The thought of going to some one who is a professional feels even worse.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

I was really, really anxious when I first started. Some days I am still anxious before sessions. I just tell my therapist when I'm feeling that way. 

This is probably going to sound a little weird, but when I was in the earlier stages of therapy, I would go early in the morning (like for an 8 am appointment) and I wouldn't drink any coffee. This helped me because (a) I didn't have all day to worry about it, and (b) no coffee helped me relax in session. Therapists are familiar with anxiety though - if you tell them you're feeling really nervous, they should have ways to help you feel more comfortable (ie. deep breathing exercises, guided meditation, etc).


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I was anxious during my first appointment with my therapist, but it gradually became easier.


----------



## Slinkington (Dec 21, 2013)

I was anxious, too. I actually froze up in one of my earlier appointments after I forgot what I was saying mid-sentence. She sat patiently and pretended to look through her notes, as she knew that people focussing on me can make me completely shut down. 

I can talk with her fairly easily now. It gets much easier, and they'll be super patient with you.


----------



## KalamityRVT (Apr 4, 2014)

Absolutely! I would think all of us afraid to interact with people in person would be afraid to talk to someone in person about it! It only makes sense. We have to get over so many hurdles of anxiety just to get to some help. It doesn't seem fair. Therapists should have the ability to allow patients to contact them first by email to make more of us able to even get to the point we can talk to someone about this awful fear of people. 

Maybe I shouldn't assume, are you all like me, in that when people complain about customer service :"you can never talk to someone in person anymore." : You think they are crazy and mentally thank the Internet gods for email and being able to order things, pay bills, whatever without ever talking to anyone? So many things I can do without human interaction that weren't possible for people with SAS 30 years ago or so. Maybe that isn't good for me getting better, but I certainly am more comfortable with life daily than I would be if I lived I the past.


----------



## labradormum (Apr 13, 2014)

I was absolutely terrified the first time I walked into my psychologists office. I found it really strange having to talk about personal things to a total stranger, especially as I was already having 10+ panic attacks + depression at the time.... but she was brilliant and even by the end of the first session I kind of felt like it was ok to talk to her.

I've been seeing her for almost a year now, and I feel like I can literally tell her anything. In fact I can't hide anything from her even if I try because she can read me so well. 

I know you have to find the right therapist and I was very lucky to get that the first time - but if you find the right one it's totally invaluable and it's really nothing to be scared of. Even if you have a bad experience, look around and find another therapist. 

Plus they KNOW people are going to be scared going in there the first time and they're prepared for that


----------

